# big difference?



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok I want opinions. not technical sales pitches from all the dealers like k&n web page. Is there a noticeable difference between the K&N Drop in filter with the restricter tube pulled off and the FIPK kits? and is the difference worth the extra 200 dollars? I am not trying to be cheep I am just curious if the difference is that great?


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats all a matter of how far do you want to go with the car. The intakes really dont do much at all. theres about 5-10hp gain without a tune. per kit so you figure your gonna have to pay for a tune to make them worth while. So thats another 200 bucks. so its about 500-600 dependent on how much a dyno costsplus the cost of the CAI(unless you do the hardcore option). Modding a car is not cheap. Think about what you want to do with the car. And are you willing to take your time and money to do it right, course if its just a point A to point B car. Dont bother, just go with the filter. the filter you'll save money just because you can clean it, and reuse it. Plus once you start modding the car you can't stop. Trust me!!

oh and by the way dont get a K&N CAI if you do. Read up in here and you will see a crap load of unsat customers for um. So far the bests ones have been lingenfelters kit, volant kit, or hardcore kit. The best looking one i think is the volant


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

its an addiction. i spent $3367 so far on my goat:willy: and cant seem to stop


----------

